# HelOOoo



## rizzydizzy (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am new here so just dropping in to say Hi! :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: 

I have soooo many questions to ask but first off a little bit about me...

Found this site by pursebuzz.com  <---She is amazing of course! 

I am a total amature when it comes to makeup but I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Can never find a lipstick that will suite my brown skin tone 

So that's all folks


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome to specktra! i'm sure you'll find all the answers you're looking for a much, much more here...i know i did/do! as far as finding the perfect brown lipstick, feel free to ask about it in the recommendation forum.


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

